# Recherche d'un email sous Outlook 2011



## jko (19 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens pas à trouver le moindre email avec la fonction de recherche d'outlook 2011.

J'ai importer mon précédent PST de Outlook 2007 Windows et j'ai configuré mes boites email.

Tout fonctionne bien sauf que toutes recherche me donne aucun résultat!

Avez vous une idée.
Par ailleurs, impossible d'importer mes contacts depuis outlook 2007.

Merci pour votre aide
jko


----------



## Aliboron (19 Mai 2012)

La recherche dans Outlook, c'est Spotlight qui la fait. Il te faut peut-être attendre que l'indexation des messages importés ait le temps de se faire (si ça ne fait encore que quelques minutes que tu as importé ton archive .pst) ou sinon (si ça fait déjà assez longtemps) forcer une nouvelle indexation de ton disque dur (via le panneau de préférences système "Spotlight").

Concernant les contacts qu'observes-tu ? Ils n'ont pas du tout été repris à partir de l'archive .pst ? Au besoin, tu peux toujours les exporter d'Outlook 2007 en fichier texte tabulé, récupérer le fichier dans Excel (sous Windows) transférer le classeur depuis le PC vers le Mac et importer dans Outlook (menu "Fichier" > "Importer...")


----------



## jko (19 Mai 2012)

Merci à toi.

Cela fait un moment que j'ai importé le PST et que les email arrivent. Env 2 mois.

Je comprends pas car Spotlight est bien activé et la recherche aboutie lorsque que je recherche des fichiers.

Concernant les contacts je vais essayer.

Jko


----------



## Aliboron (19 Mai 2012)

jko a dit:


> Je comprends pas car Spotlight est bien activé et la recherche aboutie lorsque que je recherche des fichiers.


Oui, ben faut lui faire réindexer. D'abord en t'assurant que le dossier "Main Identity" (c'est du moins son nom par défaut) n'est pas exclu des recherches Spotlight (voir dans l'onglet "Confidentialité" du panneau de préférences système "Spotlight") et forcer la reconstruction de l'index de Spotlight (tu peux le faire en mettant tout ton disque dur dans le champ "Confidentialité", puis en validant et en revenant l'en enlever ensuite - ou sinon, plus simplement avec Onyx, onglet "Maintenance" > "Reconstruction").


----------



## jko (22 Mai 2012)

Hello,

Mon identity était stockée sur mon serveur Windows 2008 et j'y accède via Samba en ayant renommer le répertoire Documents puis en créant un lien symbolique Documents qui pointe dessus.

J'ai re-déplacer l'identité en local et cela fonctionne à présent.

Ce qui est curieux c'est que la recherche fonctionne sur les disques réseau...

Va savoir...

Merci pour votre aide.
Jko


----------

